

Show HN: App that suggests Amazon products. - Sargis

I've built an app that suggests Amazon products after you've provided your Twitter username. It fetches all your tweets and calculates the tf-idf of the last tweet.<p>URL: suggester.me<p>Something similar was built by a HN member a while ago, but I've contacted him and he told me he was no longer working on it, so I decided to build my own.<p>Feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>EDIT: Forgot to mention, the username needs to be without the "@".
======
Sargis
Clickable: <http://www.suggester.me>

